#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Έκδοση ή μη ΠΕΑ σε γραφείο εντός συνεργείου αυτοκινήτων.

## marstrek7

Σε κατάστημα επισκευής αυτοκινήτων, εντός του χώρου του κυρίως καταστήματος, το οποίο θα λειτουργήσει, έχει δημιουργηθεί εντός νομίμου περιγράμματος καταστήματος, χώρος γραφείου και αποθήκη ανταλλακτικών, μικρής σχετικά επιφανείας, σίγουρα μικρότερης των 50 μ2. 
Πέραν της πολεοδομικής παράβασης, η οποία θα τακτοποιηθεί, η ερώτησή μου είναι : 
εκδίδεται Π.Ε.Α. για το γραφείο και την αποθήκη, ή εντάσσονται στο όλο κατάστημα και εξαιρούνται μαζί του και στην μίσθωση δεν θα υποβληθεί Π.Ε.Α. ;.
Η δική μου άποψη ως Μηχανικού είναι, ότι πρέπει να τακτοποιηθεί με Ν.4495/2017 και μετά να εκδοθεί Π.Ε.Α. για το γραφείο τουλάχιστον και όχι για την αποθήκη, εφ' όσον αυτό θερμαίνεται ή ψύχεται και αποτελεί ξεχωριστή θερμική ζώνη και να επισυναφθεί στο ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό ενοικίασης, στην ιστοσελίδα του taxis.
Αν είναι δυνατόν, θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες την *§3.2* της ΤΟΤΕΕ 20701*-1*/2017.
Γενικώς, ακόμα και να μην επιβάλλεται, εσύ μπορείς να ορίσεις περισσότερες της μιας θερμικές ζώνες.

----------

